# Steering Shaft Repair Kit (SRK632AA)



## Richard Neal (Jun 12, 2017)

My Ford 2600 is leaking power steering fluid from under the steering wheel. The steering shaft is pitted just above the upper seal, causing fluid to pass through and exit the top of housing. I see that this is a problem with many different Ford models. So I ordered the Steering Shaft Repair Kit (SRK632AA) from Yesterday's Tractors only to find that the sleeve fits loosely on the shaft. No tapping required to move it into position at all. Has anyone experienced this problem? I've cross posted this in Yesterday's Tractors forum.

Richard


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard the tractor forum Richard.

YT is normally a good source of parts, but they probably got a bad batch of sleeves (from Asia...the land of "almost right"). Get a digital caliper and measure the shaft OD and sleeve ID. Then call YT and other parts suppliers and have them check the ID's of their sleeves in stock. I think that most guys use epoxy under the sleeves to fill in any abnormalities between the shaft/sleeve. But you still need a friction/press fit to make it stay put.


----------



## Richard Neal (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi sixbales, thanks for the reply. I just received word from YT, they are looking into this issue for me. I'll take your good advise and measure both the steering shaft and sleeve. I apologize for the delayed response.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

I think you have the wrong kit or the wrong wear sleeve


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

I bought a used shaft for $250 on EBay instead of the sleeve. Make sure you get the shaft for power steering and not manual steering. I replaced all bearings and seals. Make sure the seals are facing the right way. My shaft might have been OK and I only needed the seals, but it was replaced and does not leak. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------

